# Next life



## Kacey (Jan 27, 2008)

Next life. 

I want to live my next life backwards! 

You start out dead and get that out of the way  right off the bat. 

Then you wake up in a nursing home feeling  better every day.

When you get kicked out of the home for being  too healthy.

You spend several years enjoying your retirement and collecting benefit checks. 

Then when you start work, you get a gold watch on  your first day. 

You work 40 years or so, getting younger every day until pretty
soon you're too young to work. 

So you go to high school: play sports, date,  drink, and party. 

As you get even younger, you become a kid again.

You go to elementary school, you play, and have no responsibilities. 

In a few years you become a baby and everyone runs themselves
ragged keeping you happy. 

You spend your last 9 months floating peacefully in luxury spa-like conditions: central heating, room service on tap. 

Until finally . . .. . . You finish off as an  orgasm.​


----------



## Big Don (Jan 27, 2008)

One drawback, those 40 years of work... Yeah, you'd get paid less and less each year


----------



## exile (Jan 27, 2008)

Big Don said:


> One drawback, those 40 years of work... Yeah, you'd get paid less and less each year



But going by the history of inflation, each dollar you earned would be worth more with each succeeding year, so... :wink1:


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 27, 2008)

I would love to do it this way, because the older I get the more I hurt


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 27, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I would love to do it this way, because the older I get the more I hurt


Tell me about it. I went out caving last weekend with a group of 20 somethings... made me wonder why I was lagging behind them... then I remembered... I'm 46 friggin years old. I was reminded early this morning too when I TRIED to get up outta bed. Sheesh. 

But finishing off as an orgasm? Well... maybe it's better to finish off as the twinkle in m'dad's eye.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 27, 2008)

Either way there'll be a day when you start and a day when you stop having sex because the equipment stops working.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 27, 2008)

Big Don said:


> One drawback, those 40 years of work... Yeah, you'd get paid less and less each year




But you would get closer and closer to College and all the Co-eds.  I am sure that would keep most of the males going or I mean working.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 27, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Either way there'll be a day when you start and a day when you stop having sex because the equipment stops working.


Gawd! I thought I ruined the fun...


----------

